

Building Backbone.js apps with Backlift part 2: Collections and Forms - colevscode
http://gun.io/blog/Building-Backbone.js-apps-with-Backlift-part-2-Collections-and-Forms/

======
colevscode
OP here: Sorry about the broken link to the example app. I let the gun.io guys
know. Hopefully it will be fixed soon.

~~~
dclowd9901
Could you please make your part 1 link more prominent? Like, as in "above the
article in its own font" prominent?

